# Finally a Large SolusVM update! Bug Fixes and More!



## ChrisM (Sep 19, 2017)

I believe this is the largest in several years. 

https://docs.solusvm.com/display/DOCS/1.19


----------



## ExonHost (Sep 19, 2017)

Nothing new. The release pushed it mainline version to stable version only.


----------



## radwebhosting (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, our system shows we received this update in April


----------



## oneilonline (Sep 28, 2017)

SolusVM has been getting a lot of heat since their merger with OnApp: that SolusVM has stalled out and isn't being developed any more.

It was a marketing ploy to give the appearance they were doing something, but they just pushed Stable to Mainline.
Waiting to work out bugs? Waiting on confirmation there were no bugs? Nope, nothing has changed. *Yawn*


----------

